# ok, I'm asking already.......any rumors on 2014 worlds location?



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

With a newborn at home, decided to skip this years IBO World's.......so I'm already wondering on where next years is rumored to be?

Last years rumor was it is moving from 7 Springs after this year. Know the rumors start at the shoot, so what's everyone hearing?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

My understanding is that it will be back in Ellicotteville next year.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Im hoping that rumor holds true.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I heard that one myself. ....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> My understanding is that it will be back in Ellicotteville next year.


Where is that?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

sw ny, se of buffalo less than 3 hours away


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

nochance said:


> sw ny, se of buffalo less than 3 hours away


Way too far for me......now if they brought it back to Illinois i may consider it, if i have nothing better to do 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Metropolis, Ill. would be nice.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

As I mentioned in another thread, they could put it in my back yard but if it's on Thursday and Friday, I won't attend. Vacation days are limited, so burning 2 to shoot 40 targets a month before hunting season just ain't gonna happen, likely ever...


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

nochance said:


> sw ny, se of buffalo less than 3 hours away


less than 1 hr for me 

Giddy up!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've heard Ellicotteville too....three times.....I like this place but I love Ellicotteville better.


Dewayne


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ellicotville. As long as the town doesn't triple their prices like they have in the past it will be ok. I really wish the Ibo would move away from ski resorts and have worlds at a more wallet friendly location. The cost to attend has kept me away the last few years.


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

spoke to the director at the worlds tentatively the worlds are back to Ellicotville!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard that it would be at Holiday Valley for the next two years and then back to Seven Springs for 2 more years.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

I hear the same.....Ellicotville....I thought I missed seeing you there Pat. See you around next year bud......


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Elicotville, NY is what I heard at 7Springs from some of the vendors and the IBO booth had brochures on the table for there as well.


----------



## garchery1 (Mar 23, 2006)

They announced it at award ceremonies Sunday. It's officially set for ellicotville NY next year.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Dan-0 said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, they could put it in my back yard but if it's on Thursday and Friday, I won't attend. Vacation days are limited, so burning 2 to shoot 40 targets a month before hunting season just ain't gonna happen, likely ever...


Ellicotteville is a great place to take the family with you. Make it a 4 day weekend/family vacation/3D tournament. That's what I plan to do. Plenty in that area for the family to do, unlike 7 Springs and Snowshoe.


----------



## jessielynn829 (Mar 29, 2012)

Needs to be back in Snowshoe, WV.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

jessielynn829 said:


> Needs to be back in Snowshoe, WV.


you live close to snowshoe by any chance? We all want to see it close to home. I'm much closer to Ellicottville but have been to snowshoe for mountain bike races. They definitely have all the terrain you could ever want


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I may have to bring the family and the new camper up to Ellicottville! Woot!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

jessielynn829 said:


> Needs to be back in Snowshoe, WV.


The newer owners of Snowshoe dosen't want the IBO so they can $#@^


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope its back at Holiday Valley. Only 15 minutes from me.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

NY911 said:


> I may have to bring the family and the new camper up to Ellicottville! Woot!


Good I need a place to stay. lol


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Was there any mention on the dates for 2014


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

woodsman78 said:


> Was there any mention on the dates for 2014


My guess is the 6th-10th.


----------

